# Race Crew Wanted



## Mystiko (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking for crew to race in the Miami, Florida area, Biscayne Bay races as well as longer distance races like the Nassau Cup and Ft Lauderdale to Key West Race etc. I can be reached at [email protected] S/V is 1996 Beneteau Oc 400 fully decked out


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

Still looking for crew for the Fort Lauderdale to Key West race?


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking for crew?


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

More then 2 years old .. Im betting the race is over  ..


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Also... if you can't follow the directions to email the owner directly to the address given, is he going to want you on his foredeck?


----------

